# Parma 1/32 WompWomp on a Carrera Evolution track



## Grancuda (Dec 25, 2009)

We bought my son a slot car track for Christmas and a variety of cars to go with it. I bought an new but old Parma 1/32 WompWomp car and it makes the controller have a hot electrical smell. I read somewhere that all 1/32 cars are compatable but didn't know if the Parma was too old and maybe it's motor has more resistance or something. Is it fine to run this one or do I need to swap the motor out?

The set we got is the Richard petty set and an additional 4 pack of staights. A Carrera K&K daytona, a Scalectrix 69 corvette, A carrera DOW dodge Daytona (which I have to remove the digital chip later today, new at this and didn't realize there was a difference, the car is a Pro-X and I read you just bypass the digital chip)
so far he likes the scaletrix because it is much faster for racing and he likes the petty superbird for sliding on the banked curve and the Parma car for sliding everywere.

Any assistance is much apprectated.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

You may have to swap out the motor if it doesn't have the home track motor in it. And by the fact you are smelling the controller, I'd guess you have a commercial track motor in it.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ah, a Womp...*

My guess is that the Parma motor is drawing too much amperage causing the controller to overheat.
Set controllers are not designed to handle Womp cars...


----------



## Grancuda (Dec 25, 2009)

Can I buy different controllers that will work with the womp car and plug into the carrera track?


----------



## Grancuda (Dec 25, 2009)

We overheated the xfrmer earlier with about 2hrs of continuous racing, is this normal?
We unplugged it for about 30 min and it is back up and going strong.
Is this normal? 
We are running a fan on it now.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Maybe...*

I didn't look for them, but try here...

http://www.professormotor.com/


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

For the WOMP commercial motor you'll need a 2 ohm Parma controller.

It's cheaper to go to a home set motor.

Gonzo


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*then again*



Grancuda said:


> We overheated the xfrmer earlier with about 2hrs of continuous racing, is this normal?
> We unplugged it for about 30 min and it is back up and going strong.
> Is this normal?
> We are running a fan on it now.


Stock transformers are not meant to run womp motors either...
Upgrade time!


----------



## smithspeedway (Nov 5, 2005)

There are a bunch of inexpensive motors that will make the Womps fun on home tracks. We have a 6 x 18 oval (6 lanes) and use home set motors. We recommend the Slick 7 Mini Brute. A great motor for 7 bucks.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*mini brute?*

What are the specs on this motor?
I can't seem to find them on the Slick 7 site...

Scott


----------



## smithspeedway (Nov 5, 2005)

They don;t give specs, and the Slick 7 site is a little hard to use. I believe they claim 45,000 rpm. I can tell you from experience though, they are very driveable on smaller tracks. They're very smooth at partial throttle. We race on a 6 x 18 6 lane oval with no banking. I've used them on smaller plastic road courses also. Here's the link to Slick 7 's page:

http://www.shopatron.com/products/productdetail/High+RPM+%22Mini-Brute+Motor/part_number=S7-588A/168.0.1.1.1111.459.0.0.0?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ok, I went out on a limb*

I ordered two..


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

that parma wokp probably has the same motor as my 1/24 parma rental car.a 16d death star running at 4 amps.these were made for home tracks with adequate amperage or commercial tracks.they just don't like being underamped.you will probably find the sponge tires don't grip too well on [plactic track,either,unless you put a traction compound on the track,or your tires.just a thought


----------



## smithspeedway (Nov 5, 2005)

A little Permatex on the tires makes them grip great everywhere.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

for the record you can buy a PARMA 25-35 ohm controller with carrera ends pre-installed on ebay AND on my personal carrera 4 lane I plan to build I will be using PARMA 25ohm controllers to run EVERYTHING I own.. toy to professional

all you'd have to do is buy a $10 2ohm resistor for the controller but you couldn't use the 2ohm controllers with the smaller cars IDK maybe you can

I was just racing my professional cars on my carrera track with the stock carrera controllers BUT with a 12v 6amp battery charger as power.. controllers got a little hot but not over heating hot I was running from falcons up to S16D's just fine and FCR car's that are VERY heavy just not very fast lol as they require MUCH more power


----------

